# help identify my new flute/pipe



## obwan

I was recently given an "end blown rim flute", other than that I don't know what to call it. (Its like a recorder, but doesn't have a fipple, you have to carfully position your mouth to dirrect air on this sharp edge like thing at one end of the pipe", it took me several days before I could get a sound. It has 6 large holes on the front, and 1 small thumb hole on the back. Its made from PVC pipe. I don't know if its in tune or not. (The holes don't seem to be completely random however) I'm looking for a fingering chart... Because it appears to be homemade, am I totally without hope? Also what do I call this type of flute? (It looks like those flutes that native americans and peruvians play etc, but I don't know if the fingering is the same, however it was given to me by an indigenous who played a wooden pipe of the same variety quite well, and I don't think he would have given me one, or even had in his possession for that matter one with total random fingerings. ) but other than get a chromatic tuner and start going through all the possibilities, isn't there a site that has fingerings for these types of flutes?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Head_case

Thats the right term... rim end flute or notch flute.

It could be a quena or quenacho of South American origin ... a kaval from Europe.,.,, ney flute from Middle East...or xiao flute from China, or some other Indonesian or Japanese shak like flute.

Just look up th Amcan flute fingering site for 7 hole flute fingerings. Xiao fingerings also exist for 7 holers. Unlikely to be quena type if It has a rear hole.

Alternatively if you sit down with chromatic tuner and work out all the strongest pitch tunings after identifying the pitch of A, you may have assumed it is tuned to just temperament (unlikely to be equal temp. if it is homemade) and it could be weirdo temperament


----------



## obwan

thanks head_case do you have an http for that site? nah never mind i'll just google it. i was actually just trying to come up with more than just a 1 line reply lol


----------



## Head_case

Did you find it?

Here's a few more:

http://www.world-flutes.com/Xiao-Fingering-Charts.html
Lists 6 and 8 hole fingering tables

http://www.yourwebsite.com/www.world-flutes.com/

links other flute website links


----------



## obwan

just found out it is a quena.


----------

